# RCI hikes Weeks fees...highway robbery!



## Carol C (Feb 12, 2018)

Did I blink and miss the latest exchange fee hike ? It's gone up so much that I consider it extortion at this point! No more deposits for that greedy bunch!


----------



## LisaH (Feb 12, 2018)

I will not renew my RCI membership once it expires in 2020.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 12, 2018)

RCI weeks is at $239.  II is doing there best to keep up and has gone up $20 in the last 18 months and are at $199 for exchanges


----------



## Egret1986 (Feb 12, 2018)

LisaH said:


> I will not renew my RCI membership once it expires in 2020.



I'm a 34-year RCI Member.  I will not renew my RCI membership once it expires in mid-2019.  The fees (and number of potential fees) have become outrageous.  I started setting myself up last year for the end of my membership.  The last deposit was made in 2016.  No more deposits left.  Just have exchanges to complete before the membership expires.  It's a good feeling!


----------



## Cheapseater (Feb 12, 2018)

It appears that RCI has discreetly raised the number of points necessary for weeks members to perform an exchange. It is a fact that they have raised the number of points necessary for a few weeks that I am watching and for a completed exchange.

This is an unannounced fee increase by decreasing the value of member deposits. This must be necessary to pay the tech companies for the new and wonderful website!

I was so frustrated by the new website that I am considering non-renewal. This sneak increase has me considering other options. I would welcome information and thoughts on other options to RCI.


----------



## silentg (Feb 12, 2018)

Cheapseater said:


> It appears that RCI has discreetly raised the number of points necessary for weeks members to perform an exchange. It is a fact that they have raised the number of points necessary for a few weeks that I am watching and for a completed exchange.
> 
> This is an unannounced fee increase by decreasing the value of member deposits. This must be necessary to pay the tech companies for the new and wonderful website!
> 
> I was so frustrated by the new website that I am considering non-renewal. This sneak increase has me considering other options. I would welcome information and thoughts on other options to RCI.


Try exchanging with other TUG  members. We have done a few. Just swap not extra fee. Check the exchange section in Marketplace. 
Silentg


----------



## silentg (Feb 12, 2018)

I’m also seeing extra resort fees. In addition to exchange fees...why is that?


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 12, 2018)

We dropped RCI several years ago. Our II personal membership won’t be renewed. At this point we’re set up to either use what we own or do internal exchanges within the the Marriott or Hilton systems we own.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 13, 2018)

We haven't belonged in years. We just use what we own and occasionally use Trading Places International, DAE and Platinum Interchange and RTX if we decide to exchange. We have free memberships with all of them and never deposit first. I search and then if I see something I call and give them our week for what we want. If it were to happen that I wouldn't find anything, I would just use what I own anyway. No stress or hassle. If I couldn't use it for some reason I would give it to someone to use or maybe rent it. I also always take out travel insurance with Generali so that if we couldn't use our timeshares for a "covered" reason, we would be reimbursed the maintenance fees.

The exchange fees are less. But- they have nowhere near the inventory of RCI or II.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Feb 13, 2018)

silentg said:


> Try exchanging with other TUG  members. We have done a few. Just swap not extra fee. Check the exchange section in Marketplace.
> Silentg


+1. Direct exchanges through TUG are a great but underused resource. I have done a couple of them and it has been a great experience. The nice thing about exchanging with fellow TUGgers is that they're educated, understand the relative value of what they own so that fair exchanges can be made, and--if they own a floating weeks ownership--are able to accommodate your request in most cases to meet the general timeframe you're looking to vacation.


----------



## silentg (Feb 13, 2018)

Yes that is true.


----------



## bobby (Feb 13, 2018)

Carol C said:


> Did I blink and miss the latest exchange fee hike ? It's gone up so much that I consider it extortion at this point! No more deposits for that greedy bunch!


I just used up my banked week points. I may keep the RCI membership because last minute deals are good.


----------



## dominidude (Feb 13, 2018)

WalnutBaron said:


> +1. Direct exchanges through TUG are a great but underused resource. I have done a couple of them and it has been a great experience. The nice thing about exchanging with fellow TUGgers is that they're educated, understand the relative value of what they own so that fair exchanges can be made, and--if they own a floating weeks ownership--are able to accommodate your request in most cases to meet the general timeframe you're looking to vacation.



While I agree that direct exchanges with other TUGgers seem underused, my take is that this is typical of services that are **perceived to be** hard to access.

For example, most people do not want to bank with a bank that is a thousand miles away, even if it offers them 100X the interest in savings and charges them lower debt interest .
Why?
Because it's *perceived *to be easy to walk into a local branch. Never mind that 95% of customers never do walk into a branch in a given month. And when those customers do walk in, they find themselves with staff that is both overworked and underpaid.

Likewise, direct exchanges between fellow TUG members is *perceived* to be difficult. You first have to contact the person you want to exchange with, then, if you are lucky, a ton of communication follows (which consumes precious time). Finally, after spending all that time, one of the party usually decides they dont want to go ahead anyway. Whether this is reality of not, it doesnt matter. The point is that TUG exchanges are *perceived to be *more like a dating website (i.e., a hassle), and less like a true timeshare exchange website (e.g., something quick and easy).

TUG should really invest into changing the perception that exchanging between tuggers is difficult.

For starters, there are simple ways exchanges with other TUG members could be made easier:
1)checking that exchange requests are still good every so often
2) allowing users to report when someone is non-responsive
3) Allowing tuggers to rate each other on the ease with which the exchange happens

etc.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Feb 13, 2018)

dominidude said:


> While I agree that direct exchanges with other TUGgers seem underused, my take is that this is typical of services that are **perceived to be** hard to access.
> 
> For example, most people do not want to bank with a bank that is a thousand miles away, even if it offers them 100X the interest in savings and charges them lower debt interest .
> Why?
> ...


Great post. All excellent points.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 13, 2018)

bobby said:


> I just used up my banked week points. I may keep the RCI membership because last minute deals are good.




Remember, you can use Trip Beat for last minute RCI rentals and not belong to RCI.


----------



## silentg (Feb 13, 2018)

Why complicate an easy thing? 
Post a exchange request, tell what you want, and what you have to offer.
If a TUG member is interested. They contact you. No money changes hands. You pay your fees they pay theirs.
We have done a few successful exchanges. No complaints from anyone( none that I heard).
If someone doesn’t want to do this, no fowl, no money lost.
We don’t do this with every timeshare vacation. But it has been easy for us.
Silentg


----------



## Egret1986 (Feb 13, 2018)

mpumilia said:


> Remember, you can use Trip Beat for last minute RCI rentals and not belong to RCI.



Good to know.  After June 2019, I will be using other options instead of RCI and I believe I will be just fine.  We've had a very long relationship, and I feel that I benefited from my membership all those years.  But the times, they are a' changing!


----------



## mdurette (Feb 14, 2018)

mpumilia said:


> Remember, you can use Trip Beat for last minute RCI rentals and not belong to RCI.



I just ran a quick comparison of tripbeat vs RCI weeks:
InnSeason Pollard Brook - these are all in prices after tax for both:
3/25 1BR:   Tripbeat $711.21 -   RCI $564.27 (regular) or $512.07 (platinum)

Ocean Sands at New Smyrna (FL)
2/17 2BR:  Tripbeat $1670.71 - RCI $1321.64 (regular) or $1202.84 (platinum)

Yes, RCI Extra Vacation inventory is there, but at a premium that exceeds the cost of an annual RCI membership.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 14, 2018)

mdurette said:


> I just ran a quick comparison of tripbeat vs RCI weeks:
> InnSeason Pollard Brook - these are all in prices after tax for both:
> 3/25 1BR:   Tripbeat $711.21 -   RCI $564.27 (regular) or $512.07 (platinum)
> 
> ...




I think it just depends- because I signed up for email offers from them and I am getting offers for various resorts that are like $300-$400 per week.


----------



## flybefree (Feb 14, 2018)

I don't do direct exchanges on TUG because I can get 3-4 trips out of my deposits with RCI. I ran the numbers and the price is about equal to Airbnb when I factor in RCI membership fees, exchange fees, my MF, and what it cost me to get both of them (very cheap). But I am done with Airbnb and the useless, misleading reviews. My problem is with the extra fees and reduced services, like increasing the cost to combine deposits while reducing it from 24 months to 12 months. THAT ticked off so many people, they had to start offering 24 months again as a promo. RCI has sent me a few email surveys recently, and I have blasted them for the fees every time they send me one.

My husband changed jobs and can't travel as much now, and most of my friends can't pick up and go with me, so our points are piling up in the points system. I'm going to have to pay to extend them again if a friend can't use them before 9/30, although I might just sell those. I haven't even touched the 2017 weeks deposit (EOY odd) and doubt I'll get through all of those by 12/2019.

I go back and forth on selling both TSes, which have a low MF and high trading power, and then just booking periodic extra vacations and not telling RCI I've sold my units. I've started acquiring hotel credit cards for the free stays!! I suspect Airbnb has made a big dent in RCI, II and timeshare resorts, because now it's easy to get a place with a kitchen and sometimes laundry facilities. RCI needs to offer more, not less.


----------



## flybefree (Feb 14, 2018)

Oh, and to the OP...the exchange fee has been $239 for a while now. When I first started using my BIL's timeshare before we got our own, it was $159. What is the DEAL?! It is often cheaper to book it as an extra vacation, except that I have my points to use!


----------



## kukenan (Feb 14, 2018)

Nobody speak of it, but there is an increasing devaluation / inflation (increasing every year) on the US Dollar and US economy. Large corporations knows it and try to keep safe from it, normal people seems be unaware of it, until it's too late. 

http://www.usdebtclock.org/

Check the money creation tab. 

I'm not defending RCI, but it's an increasing problem for everyone. Some people says it's 5% per year (losing in value), I feel it's close to 10% per year.


----------



## benthayer (Feb 15, 2018)

Any business that continues to charge more and more and offer less and less will eventually lose it's clients.


----------



## dominidude (Feb 15, 2018)

kukenan said:


> I'm not defending RCI, but it's an increasing problem for everyone. Some people says it's 5% per year (losing in value), I feel it's close to 10% per year.



Sorry mate, but are you an economist?
If you are, please provide more detail on what you are saying.
If you are NOT, please understand that economics is VERY VERY complicated. 

For example, Japan has, I believe, FIVE times the debt levels of the US, and their problem is prices DECREASING, not increasing.
By the same token, having low debt levels is not all good, just ask Nigeria, Botswana, and Russia.

http://www.businessinsider.com/wef-countries-with-lowest-levels-of-public-debt-2017-12


----------



## dominidude (Feb 15, 2018)

flybefree said:


> I suspect Airbnb has made a big dent in RCI, II and timeshare resorts, because now it's easy to get a place with a kitchen and sometimes laundry facilities. RCI needs to offer more, not less.



I agree with this statement only for big cities, but not for small resort towns.

I find that in big cities the economics of Airbnb and sites like it are much better. No matter how many tourists come to a big city like New York or LA, I find there is always ample supply to meet the demand, especially if one is open to making a booking in an out of the way area (for example, making a booking in NJ when visiting NYC).

For small resort towns, I find that there was already a culture of catering to tourists before Airbnb. That means that when Airbnb (and sites like it) came along, they did not really increase the availability of bookings. Without increased booking availability, there is no downward pressure on booking prices.

For all those of you souring on timeshare exchanges, all I have to say is that around 2007-2009 there were a lot more options. For those of you who dont know what those dates represent, that was right about the time of the "Great Recession".

Right now it's the exact opposite, the general market is hot, and the travel industry seems to be cashing in on that by increasing prices. Hang on for a little while longer and in the next downturn you'll be glad oh so glad that you own timeshares.

Additionally, we timeshare owners have an "ACE" up our sleeve, we can weather this market up turn by simply using our timeshares and not exchanging. Most people I know do not have that option, and pay RIDICULOUS prices to go on vacay.


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 15, 2018)

benthayer said:


> Any business that continues to charge more and more and offer less and less will eventually lose it's clients.


Except if said business is a monopoly.  And one could argue RCI is _close _to a monopoly, in many aspects. 

Kurt


----------



## easyrider (Feb 15, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> Except if said business is a monopoly.  And one could argue RCI is _close _to a monopoly, in many aspects.
> 
> Kurt



That is how I see it. 

Bill


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

My favorite resort is associated with BOTH RCI and II. And the 2/2 units are lockoff plus several versions of 1bdr units. And the 2/2 lockoff MFs are under $900 yearly. And in Ft Lauderdale, a short block to the beach.

Just have to have PRIME Weeks ... wait, I have them.


----------



## Egret1986 (Feb 15, 2018)

dominidude said:


> For all those of you souring on timeshare exchanges, all I have to say is that around 2007-2009 there were a lot more options.
> 
> Hang on for a little while longer and in the next downturn you'll be glad oh so glad that you own timeshares.
> 
> Additionally, we timeshare owners have an "ACE" up our sleeve, we can weather this market up turn by simply using our timeshares and not exchanging. Most people I know do not have that option, and pay RIDICULOUS prices to go on vacay.



I guess I'm one of those "souring on timeshare exchanges".  It's those fees!

I've been exchanging for 33 years.  The exchanges have been great all those years.  Timeshare exchanges allowed us to see and do many things that our peers and co-workers were unable to do.   

I'm preparing for the end of my RCI membership in 2019.  I feel that today there are so many other options to explore besides owning timeshares and exchanging.  Maybe I'm kidding myself.

You are correct about "most people....do not have that option, and pay RIDICULOUS prices to go on vacay."  Maybe I'm out-of-touch with THAT reality.  I wonder.  It gives me something to think about.  

Normally, I'm set for exchanges two years ahead.  My last exchanges are in 2018.  I better get a plan because I'm certainly not going to stop going on vacations and I certainly don't want to "pay RIDICULOUS prices to go on vacay."


----------



## flybefree (Feb 15, 2018)

I've become pretty adept at finding deals and travel hacking (we fly to Europe nearly for free 1-2x a year), so I'm not concerned about the costs to travel shooting up when I sell my timeshares. Airbnb wasn't a thing during the 2007-2009 recession. I suspect it will be even more of a thing in the next downturn, as more people will try to supplement their incomes that way. If it weren't for the fee gouging, I think most of us would be happier. RCI HAS to be well aware they're losing people due to the increases, but it becomes a bad cycle: you raise fees and lose people, so your revenue goes down, so you raise fees again, and then lose more people...the process perpetuates until you go bankrupt. I saw it happen at a swim and tennis club we belonged to as a kid. Once the value proposition is gone, so is your customer base and then your business. RCI is going to price themselves out of business.


----------



## humsor (Feb 17, 2018)

Fees too much.  Not worth it anymore.  Still kept my membership for extra vacations, but stopped depositing.  Bye-Bye RCI!!!


----------



## Coach Boon (Mar 13, 2018)

I agree that RCI fees are becoming too high in return for the "service". I had the same conundrum in 2017. Should I renew or not? I tested out DAE on an exchange to help in this decision and it was a bust. So my only option is RCI Weeks. My MF are very low $700 for a very good location but much older TS. When I add in the exchange fee, as I just did recently, it represents a large portion out of the MF. I'm in the vicinity of 33%. We do have some deposits to burn and I'd hate to lose them but it's money under the bridge at this point. Worse comes to worse we use our week and that's it. With so many other travel options available, we can always do those as well.

I'll continue to watch the comments here on TUG as we have plenty of time to decide *"to renew or not renew, that is the question"* - at least for us.


----------



## bizaro86 (Mar 13, 2018)

In the last year, my RCI fees have been >50% of the total cost of my RCI bookings. I'm still satisfied with the value, primarily because I have a good TPU generator, but still, it seems that RCI is capturing a pretty high percentage of the total value.


----------



## gnorth16 (Mar 17, 2018)

Until April 13, 2018 RCI exchange fees are 15% off.  Saved $51 CAD, which isn't anything to scoff over, but still was $284 CAD to do an exchange.


----------



## carl2591 (Mar 22, 2018)

That could be the reasoning behind the email I got this morning from RCI talking about a TWO DAY SALE.. they have reduced exchange fees to 199 a 40 discount if you book by 3-23-18.. Interesting as i am not remembering see an exchange sale in a while if ever..



flybefree said:


> I've become pretty adept at finding deals and travel hacking (we fly to Europe nearly for free 1-2x a year), so I'm not concerned about the costs to travel shooting up when I sell my timeshares. Airbnb wasn't a thing during the 2007-2009 recession. I suspect it will be even more of a thing in the next downturn, as more people will try to supplement their incomes that way. If it weren't for the fee gouging, I think most of us would be happier. RCI HAS to be well aware they're losing people due to the increases, but it becomes a bad cycle: you raise fees and lose people, so your revenue goes down, so you raise fees again, and then lose more people...the process perpetuates until you go bankrupt. I saw it happen at a swim and tennis club we belonged to as a kid. Once the value proposition is gone, so is your customer base and then your business. RCI is going to price themselves out of business.


----------



## moonstone (Mar 22, 2018)

carl2591 said:


> That could be the reasoning behind the email I got this morning from RCI talking about a TWO DAY SALE.. they have reduced exchange fees to 199 a 40 discount if you book by 3-23-18.. Interesting as i am not remembering see an exchange sale in a while if ever..



Sadly I have not received such an email. I hope the deal isn't restricted to only US or just Weeks members. I've been looking to exchange some points for a 9 or 10 night stay in FL this fall.

~Diane


----------



## bellacyn (Mar 29, 2018)

They have been have quite a few sales lately, I am also fed up with RCI, The fees keep going up and up, Is there an alternative, I am a platinum member and have points not  a weeks exchange, I bought it on the secondary market many years ago very cheap. The salesman was great and points was just coming out at that time. I  must say we have been all over This great country and created many memories with our grand children, but it seems to be getting more and more expensive to keep the membership.


----------



## flybefree (Mar 31, 2018)

I didn't get that sale email! Bummer.


----------



## bogey21 (Mar 31, 2018)

I remember the time some 25 or so years ago that RCI fees were relatively insignificant.  When they got out of line I stopped using them for everything except Extra Vacation deals.

George


----------

